# Fox-Service in der Ortenau?



## Saintsrest (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

kennt hier jemand einen Händler der den Fox Service selber macht? Ich meine nicht nur den Öl- und Dichtungswechsel, den mach ich selber. Sondern zB. die ifp-Kammer befüllen und Gabelabsenkung neu einstellen. Wenn das jemand privat kann, wäre auch ok. Ich bin ziemlich neu in Achern und habe hier noch keinen Händler gefunden der die Sachen selber macht.

Über Info würde ich mich freuen.   

Gruß


----------



## myles (24. Oktober 2010)

Hey,

ich würde mal zu Ribike gehen.
Die sind im Industriegebiet.
Ob sie das aber wirklich machen kann ich Dir auch nicht genau sagen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RandB (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
Ribike schickt das Teil nur ein, macht nichts selbst (Eigene Erfahrung aus 10/2010), dauert dann ziemlich lange (3 Wochen).
CU


----------



## Bonsai24 (3. November 2010)

Naja,

3 Wochen Wartezeit ist doch in Ordnung. Da hab ich schon von längeren Servicezeiten bis zu 8 Wochen gehört.


----------



## Hai Leute (16. November 2010)

Hi,
also ich hatte meine beim Bross in Sasbach, super Laden wenn ihr mich fragt. Anscheinend macht er den kompletten Service auch selbst, ich musste ca. 6 Werktage warten. Kommt wahrscheinlich halt aber auch drauf ob noch was kaputt ist etc.


----------



## Saintsrest (6. Dezember 2010)

Der Bross schickt sie auch ein, war mal dort um nach einem Ersatzteil zu fragen. Laut Aussage macht er nicht mal den kleinen Service (Öl und Dichtungen) selbst.


----------



## Lahr-Biker (7. Dezember 2010)

Hi wo kommste genau her


----------



## Saintsrest (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich wohne in Achern.


----------



## Lahr-Biker (12. Dezember 2010)

Also ich weis das fast alle radläden die fox sachen einschicken hat was mit der garantie zu tun.

Aber ich glaube die frima heist toxoholic wo den service macht ich erkundige mich mal


----------



## Saintsrest (14. Dezember 2010)

Das ist schon klar, dass den Service Toxoholics macht. Sind in der Pfalz in Rodalben (übrigens ein Tip für eine Trailtour: Rodalber Felswanderweg)  Genau dahin möchte ich sie ja nicht schicken.


----------



## mot.2901 (30. Dezember 2010)

Wenn es Stefan nicht macht wirst du auch keinen anderen In der Umgebung finden der das machen will oder kann.
Und schon gar nicht der B..ss

Was MTB und Rennräder angeht bist du beim Ribike am besten aufgehoben.
Ich denke es rentiert sich für rel. kleine Shops nicht sich das nötige Werkzeug anzuschaffen.
Auserdem ist Toxoholics sehr restrektiv was Ersatzteile angeht.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahr-Biker (30. Dezember 2010)

Hi, hatte mein Dämpfer gerade beim Service kann nur http://www.flatout-suspension.de/ empfehlen, ging super schnell


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. Dezember 2010)

Lahr-Biker schrieb:


> Hi, hatte mein Dämpfer gerade beim Service kann nur http://www.flatout-suspension.de/ empfehlen, ging super schnell



Jetzt muß ich doch mal fragen: Würde ich den Service für Dämpfer und Gabel bei den empfohlenen km machen lassen, würde mich das glatt 500 Euronen im Jahr kosten und wenns dumm läuft hätte ich einigen Wochen kein Bike zum fahren.

Wie macht Ihr das ?


----------



## mot.2901 (31. Dezember 2010)

Der Trend geht zu Zweitrad

Ich fahre im Winter mit meinem alten Hartail.
Dann wird beim Fully alles durchgecheckt.Nach ca.6000 Km habe ich jetzt Dämpfer und Gabelservice selbst gemacht.
Wenn das wieder 2 Jahre hält werde ich zumindest die Gabel einschicken.
Dann werden die Buchsen fällig sein.Und das mach ich nicht selbst.

Wenn mann wirklich alle Service so machen lassen würde könnte man ja alle 3-4 Jahre eine neue Gabel kaufen.


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Lahr-Biker (1. Januar 2011)

Hi, also die service intervalle halte ich nicht ein, hab meinen Dämpfer 2jahre lang ohne service jedes wochenende gefahren, bei jedem wetter.
Und nun musste er zum service da er spiel an der kolbenstange hatte.

Du musst aber schauen ob fox zickt wen dein dämpfer kaputt geht und du die intervalle nicht eingehalten hast.


----------



## LittleHunter (2. Januar 2011)

Schlussendlich gibts wohl lokal keinen Händler der den Service macht !?

Von der Fox habe ich einen Querschnitt auf der Messe gesehen. Da gibt es einiges an Kleinteilen 
Ob der kleine Händler hier gute Arbeit leisten kann wenn er öfters unterbrochen wird von den Kunden ?


----------



## Kaiserstuhl (9. Januar 2011)

In Bötzingen am Kaiserstuhl wird bei Jochens Bikeshop(Renault Konstanzer)absolut professioneller FOX-Service gemacht.Bestens zu empfehlen.Kurze Wartezeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saintsrest (11. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Info. Werde mal bei "Jochen" nachfragen.


----------



## Hai Leute (26. April 2011)

@Saintsrest
Und wo hast du deine Gabel nun eigentlich hingebracht? Mein Kollege aus Lahr muss auch nen Kundendienst machen allerdings ist ihm der Bross bei dem ich meine hatte (bzw. macht er wohl lt. euch ja doch keinen selbst also der mir meine eingeschickt hatte) zu weit.


----------



## Lahr-Biker (27. April 2011)

Hai Leute schrieb:


> @Saintsrest
> Und wo hast du deine Gabel nun eigentlich hingebracht? Mein Kollege aus Lahr muss auch nen Kundendienst machen allerdings ist ihm der Bross bei dem ich meine hatte (bzw. macht er wohl lt. euch ja doch keinen selbst also der mir meine eingeschickt hatte) zu weit.



Hi,
also wen Fox Gabel usw zum service müssen werden sie meist eh eingeschickt, ich kann http://www.flatout-suspension.de empfehlen.
Geht sehr schnell.


----------



## Saintsrest (27. April 2011)

Also, ich habe mich eingelesen und dann alles selber gemacht. Talas-Einstellung war ein wenig knifflig, ging dann aber auch. 2 Stunden Arbeit, Kosten mit Öl und Dichtungen ca 35  und es ist Luft anstatt Stickstoff drin. Merke keinen Unterschied zu einer mit Stickstoff. (Obwohl ich als alter Motocrosser sensibel bin was Federung betrifft)


----------



## Lahr-Biker (27. April 2011)

selber machen ist immer am billigsten nur fox ist da sehr penibel mit der garantie usw.


----------

